# On the ground in Iraq.



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

Some of my recent work from around Basra, Iraq.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

Should this be moved to the Photojournalism Sports Photog page?


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a pity (much so!) that the photos are sooo small. And not spaced, either. Which makes viewing difficult, and I can't really decide IF it actually is "photojournalism"!? It may well be, but I'd really, really appreciate if you could upload a bigger version of your photos AND add spaces and numbers to them.

But I moved it, all the same, as I feel it is better off in Photojournalism than The Professional Gallery, though they might well be pro pics, but then pro photojournalists have got "their" forum there, too.


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll go ahead and space everything out. But that's the biggest file size I can upload from here in Iraq. Bandwidth sucks. There are larger files and more of my stuff on my flickr page.


----------



## mle (Apr 25, 2010)

Good work Chris. No problems this end recognising you have the goods  Several of them look quality.

What's with the haughty, moderation LaFoto (?) Reminds me of a 1960's Carry On film with Hattie Jakes as matron.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 25, 2010)

I love #2


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. I know they are all kinda photojoualisty. But that's what I do for now.
I'd like to get into weddings when I'm done with the Army.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats what I like about it.
If you truly want to get into weddings, see if you can assist a wedding photographer to get a field for the business, its much different then what it seems


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh I know. I rarely use flash in my work, mainly because I don't have one for the new Canon 5DMKII my unit sent me here with.
I really need to work on that part of my game.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 25, 2010)

First of all, let me tell you that if I was not in between addresses and continents, I would set up a little fund raiser and ship you a flash unit. I may be against the war but I support the troops. I wonder if there is someone else here who we can trust, who would handle that...

As far as making your photos bigger, I'm not sure I get the problem. If they are bigger on Flicker, why don't you embed from Flicker? It might be a stupid question because I'm not a computer guru when it comes to such things 

But I agree that they are too small and that is really too bad. Some of them look very good.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris

You have opened a window for us to see how another area copes with life. Keep the photos coming if you can. 


...and thanks for serving the country, while risking your life. :thumbup:


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> As far as making your photos bigger, I'm not sure I get the problem. If they are bigger on Flicker, why don't you embed from Flicker? It might be a stupid question because I'm not a computer guru when it comes to such things



I tried to embed from flickr but couldn't figure it out. I'm going to mess with it now for a few mins to see if I can get it.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 25, 2010)

#9 FTW

Great job. Nice to see someone showing some color and happiness in Iraq.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 25, 2010)

chriswellner said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > As far as making your photos bigger, I'm not sure I get the problem. If they are bigger on Flicker, why don't you embed from Flicker? It might be a stupid question because I'm not a computer guru when it comes to such things
> ...


 



Right click on the photo and copy to your post.


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll figure this out I swear.


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> chriswellner said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...




I had to to go into view each file, then click view all sizes, then there right-click the URL.
Total pain in the ass.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, but I am happy to see you went all that difficult path, did the "pain in the ass"-thing. They are so much more viewable, and they are GOOD. You managed to capture a piece of LIFE and we get to see it, and we get to see photos we do NOT normally get to see, that life can be normal, and colourful. Any time we get footage in the news, it is about destruction and sadness. So I do appreciate your view on life in Irak.


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

That's what I look for. Seems like 99% of this country is a sandy brown or grey color. Any time I find color, I try and get what I can.
Thanks. I try to make Iraq look like something other than what you would expect.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm grateful to you for that!
I really like the "butterfly girl". And the little boy in black has the cutest of smiles. 
I also like to see how the butcher is sharpening his knife. 
I don't quite understand what it is I'm seeing in Photo 9, but I must say I like the light in that man's eye, you know, the one who looks to the left.


----------



## chriswellner (Apr 25, 2010)

I dunno. Photo 9 I just liked. Saw the 3 of them, took the pic. I just really like it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 25, 2010)

Well worth the effort of getting them bigger I think...

Some of those are really amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 25, 2010)

mle said:


> What's with the haughty, moderation LaFoto (?) Reminds me of a 1960's Carry On film with Hattie Jakes as matron.


I didn't find the moderation haughty at all, and hopefully chriswellner didn't either. I did, however, find your comment on her moderation a bit harsh, especially coming from someone who hasn't been part of this community for very long. Lafoto takes a lot of time and effort to comment on photographs (as one can tell from her postcount) and I'd hate to think an unjustified comment (IMO) such as yours would make her think twice about commenting in the future. Just my two cents...

Now, as for the photos.... wow! Chris, I hope you can keep posting lots of pics, despite the bandwidth problems. It is absolutely wonderful to see this part of the world through your eyes.  I'm glad you were able to make the pics larger for us. I especially like images 1 (with the produce changing hands), 4 (those are old fashioned weights in and beside the scale-pan, aren't they?!), 6, 7, 9, 10 (that's the Ayatollah's pic in the background, n'est pas?), 12 (especially the shy girl with the shy smile peering out from behind her friend), 13 and 14 (awesome angle!!!)  I love market shots: everything from how the stalls are set up, to the bright produce, to how they arrange it and measure it etc etc. Wonderful stuff. 

I eagerly await more of your pics


----------



## mle (Apr 25, 2010)

Antarctican said:


> I did, however, find your comment on her moderation a bit harsh, especially coming from someone who hasn't been part of this community for very long.




Consider it a reality check.


----------



## Deli (Apr 25, 2010)

:thumbup: #14


----------

